
The future is e-books - barredo
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/gnxp/2013/01/the-future-is-e-books/
======
JunkDNA
I disagree with his point on the Bible remaining in physical form. There are
huge advantages to being able to use hyperlinked footnotes to read more of the
context of the prose "in-line". In many Catholic study versions, you can find
almost half the page devoted to footnotes. It's a cluttered mess that we put
up with when there is no alternative, but is much more elegant in electronic
form. I also tend to skip around and read related passages as well which is
easier and more efficient electronically.

------
__Joker
Still amazes that this is still an open question and is argued upon. May be
you can argue when you will have ubiquitous e-books.

